# Attempt At Epic Armageddon Ipa



## Hatchy (19/4/10)

I had an Epic Armageddon IPA a couple of weeks ago & thought it was 1 of the best beers I've ever had. Given that it's pretty hard to find in Adelaide & pretty expensive when you can find it I figured I should try to make some. I used Ianh's spreadsheet combined with some guesswork, epicbeer.com & a phonecall to a mate I came up with this:

2 cans Coopers LME
1.2kg LDME
450g carapils
120g light chrystal
simcoe 10g @ 60
cascade 5g @ 45
cascade 5g @ 40
cascade 5g @ 35
cascade 5g @ 30
cascade 10g @ 25
cascade 10g @ 20
cascade 10g @ 15
cascade 10g @ 10
cascade 10g @ 5
cascade 10g @ 3
cascade 20g @ 0

LHBS doesn't have centennial or columbus so I'm a bit limited there. I hadn't thought of what yeast to use, I've been using US05 for everything recently, would something else be better?


----------



## enoch1973 (20/4/10)

Holy Cascade hops batman!!! What's the IBU like on that?


----------



## Kieren (20/4/10)

PeteRepeat said:


> Holy Cascade hops batman!!! What's the IBU like on that?



BG = 1.040
IBU ~ 60


----------



## Nick JD (20/4/10)

Kieren said:


> BG = 1.040
> IBU ~ 60



Will you still be able to taste beer with all those hops?


----------



## jbowers (20/4/10)

This beer is pretty dry - I'd put some dex in there instead of some of the ldme to lower the FG a little.


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/10)

Wouldn't have a clue, but go for it and report back.
I'd be inclined to save 20g Cascade to dry hop with (1 week into fermentation)
US-05 is a good choice.


----------



## jiesu (20/4/10)

Yo could allways order your extra hops from craftbrewer. I placed an order a few weeks back and got all my stuff in by Thursday that same week.


----------



## Kieren (20/4/10)

jbowers said:


> This beer is pretty dry - I'd put some dex in there instead of some of the ldme to lower the FG a little.



Thanks jbowers, I haven't tried the beer and wasn't sure what sort of FG it should finish around. How dark is the Armageddon Ipa?

Dry hopping should go without saying


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/4/10)

I would be trying to get hold of some columbus and centennial, with all that cascade, it will probably go closer to Epic Pale Ale rather than the Armageddon.

Also i think i would be using the Columbus as the 60 min addition.

Lose the light crystal and carapils, and get some caramalt (as mentioned on the website) in there, maybe around 7-8% (not sure)

Just my two cents.

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (20/4/10)

Looks to me like you're gonna make more of an IPA version of their Pale Ale to me rather than an actual Armageddon inspired beer. Should turn out nice but I would have a look at the website as Supra-Jim suggests. 

Could be worth firing off a question to the brewery. epicbeer posts here and he seems pretty generous with tips and hints for homebrewers - I'm sure an email won't be a waste of time if you're polite about it. Having a close-ish approximation to show him probably wouldn't hurt you either. Webpage shows the ingredients used. http://epicbeer.com/epic-armageddon-ipa/

Best of luck with it.


----------



## bum (20/4/10)

Hatchy said:


> LHBS doesn't have centennial or columbus so I'm a bit limited there.


 
Oh yeah, I'm probably a bee's from getting a bad (worse) name for pointing this out too much but excuses like the above don't wash anymore. With the vast array of ingredients we can get from online suppliers (usually cheaper than from our actual LHBS) there is no reason not to have exactly what we want. If your LHBS doesn't carry what you need it is fine to go elsewhere for those ingredients, surely?


----------



## Kieren (20/4/10)

bum said:


> Oh yeah, I'm probably a bee's from getting a bad (worse) name for pointing this out too much but excuses like the above don't wash anymore. With the vast array of ingredients we can get from online suppliers (usually cheaper than from our actual LHBS) there is no reason not to have exactly what we want. If your LHBS doesn't carry what you need it is fine to go elsewhere for those ingredients, surely?



Agreed. I came up with the hopping schedule for hatchy based on what he had available for a brew day today. Hence no columbus or centennial.


----------



## bum (20/4/10)

Ah. Today. That definitely changes things a bit then, doesn't it?

As I said it does look a tasty beer just not sure how Armageddony it'll turn out.

To play with this one for today (if not too late) - I'd think about beefing up the 60 min addition a little and not adding anything til the 25 or 30 min additions (increasing later ones to allow for removed earlier ones). I'm finding the later I go with a bittering addition the harsher it comes across (this is for my process and tastes obviously).

Seems like a lot of carapils. Not _too_ much necessarily but I'd think about winding it back a little and increasing the light crystal if possible.

US05 will be good but if you can get some wyeast 1272 today it might be even better.


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/10)

bum said:


> As I said it does look a tasty beer just not sure how Armageddony it'll turn out.



Most likly an 'imperialised' epic pale ale.


----------



## Hatchy (20/4/10)

I went with the Caramalt, using the same "science" as I used for the rest of the recipe I grabbed 600g of it. If I planned my brewing better then I'd have had the Columbus & Centennial. I got gear for an Aussie version of Neill's Centenarillo so maybe I should get that started today while I have a bit more of a think about this 1. I just had a fermenter die on me so my bottling bucket is going to have to become a fermenter again. I reckon I'll just go with the 600g of Caramalt & Kieren's hopping schedule. It won't be an exact clone but I reckon it should turn out OK. I didn't even think to email the brewery, I'll do that at some point. Thanks for the help & suggestions everyone. I reckon I'll have another attempt at this next time I have an empty fermenter.


----------



## digger (14/4/11)

I'm working on making a similar recipe however am ordering all the ingredients listed on the site. Just need to work out quantities and a method for it!




Anyone have any suggestions?

Ingredient list is:


4.5 kilo Marris Otter (English style Pale Malt)

0.5 kilo Caramalt

US Simcoe

US Centennial

US Cascade

US Columbus

and using a US-05 Safale yeast.




Major issue is working out when to add hops and the quantity I should be using (relatively new to brewing obviously but can follow instructions!)


----------



## domix (14/4/11)

The Armageddon recipe may be very different to their Pale Ale, but Jamil from TBN interviews Luke from Epic.
They go through the entire Pale Ale recipe
http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/668

The grain they use for the Pale is Golden Promise.
The yeast is WYeast 1272 American Ale II

There's a thread outlining recipes here

Not sure of the quantities and boil times for the different hops in the Armageddon.
Very interested to see how people go cloning this one. Fantastic beer.


----------

